
Tech Overload: Palo Alto Battles Silicon Valley’s Spread - dcgudeman
http://www.wsj.com/articles/tech-overload-palo-alto-battles-silicon-valleys-spread-1473780974
======
dcgudeman
"Mr. Burt, the mayor, caught many off guard in May when he said that he
believed the zoning code says software companies aren’t allowed in the
downtown. In recent weeks, he said he wants to update that code, allowing for
software but restricting companies from taking large swaths of space, like
Palantir and Amazon have done, together occupying hundreds of thousands of
square feet."

As a young person who has moved to Palo Alto to work at a "software company" I
find this sentiment very frustrating.

